# How can I change my profile picture?



## MegaMommy

Sorry for the silliness, but I cannot seem to figure it out?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## lanejudy

You need to have 10 posts.  Then a little patience, as it can take 30-60 minutes for the system to recognize that 10th post and unlock the features.


----------



## scrappydew

Thank you for this question, I better get posting!


----------



## Someluck

Where does one find various avatar pictures to use? I don't want to use a personal photo but don't know where to find appropriate items.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Someluck said:


> Where does one find various avatar pictures to use? I don't want to use a personal photo but don't know where to find appropriate items.


Just do a google search for whatever type photo you want.  One note, when you find one, it must be smaller than 1MB to use it.


----------



## Someluck

PrincessShmoo said:


> Just do a google search for whatever type photo you want. One note, when you find one, it must be smaller than 1MB to use it.


Thanks for your help!  Off to search now!


----------



## hulkfan22

Very helpful!


----------



## PopSugar

Thank you post 1


----------



## PopSugar

thank you post 2


----------



## Goofy for 1971

Do you just post the image url in the "about me" section of the profile?  10 posts, then wait?


----------



## PopSugar

when you get to 10 post..it may take 30 min afterwards...you click ON your blue avatar-


----------



## 2princess2prince

thanks for the information, I was trying to figure this out and also how to send a message... must be the 10 thing.


----------



## 2princess2prince

thanks for the information, I was trying to figure this out and also how to send a message... must be the 10 thing.

Sorry for duplicate...


----------



## TinyTGO

Good question... I was just going to ask the same thing... I'm new to the site.


----------



## MrsMuffinMan

Thanks for the question and the answer


----------



## mslezalie

Newbie here. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Scentaur

Thank you for this information! Very helpful.


----------



## KathyTbell

Aha! So that's why I couldn't figure out how to upload an avatar! Thank you.


----------



## Sleepy2nite

Ok


----------



## DizneyNut65

Yes didn't know there was 10 post pre-profile picture restriction


----------



## Lisn2me

No wonder I dont' have access to update my profile pic yet.. only 8 posts. almost there.


----------



## DISfamilyGRIFS

10!?  Wow, wonder why...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DISfamilyGRIFS said:


> 10!?  Wow, wonder why...


To make sure you're not a spambot.


----------



## DisneyDerek79

Thanks!


----------



## Liz Niemiec

Good to know I was looking for a way to change it for a few days now!!! I thought I was just struggling tech wise!


----------



## lsugdesigner

So glad I found this! Was so confused as to why I could t change it!


----------



## DisTrek

I was just wondering about this, good to know thanks.


----------



## Crystal Song

Thanks, that was so helpful. Better get posting!


----------



## LaurieLiz

Thanks for the information guys! Very helpful


----------



## DuchessandBerlioz

Glad I found this!


----------



## CamDisDay

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mrtommorrow1987

I think I was just under 10 posts lol. I was driving myself crazy trying to figure out how to


----------



## Hanshotfirst0830

lanejudy said:


> You need to have 10 posts.  Then a little patience, as it can take 30-60 minutes for the system to recognize that 10th post and unlock the features.


Thank you. This was very helpful!


----------



## LittleJen

This post is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

LittleJen said:


> This post is very helpful, thank you!


Be aware, because of recent changes, the minimum requirement for the additional options to open up for you is now - you must have 10 posts, and have been registered on the DISboards at least 24 hours.


----------



## Wendy May Hall

Brilliant!!  Thanks for this, I am new to DISBoards and was about to send off an email, this saved me!


----------



## Disney Hippie

So to be able to get a profile photo you have to have 10 posts. Well I have currently 27 posts and have been enrolled to the forum several hours and still don't seem to have the option to add the little photo. Don't know why it is lagging so much.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Hippie said:


> So to be able to get a profile photo you have to have 10 posts. Well I have currently 27 posts and have been enrolled to the forum several hours and still don't seem to have the option to add the little photo. Don't know why it is lagging so much.


Answered on your other thread - but the requirement for the extra options to be available to you are 10 posts, plus you have to be registered on DISboards for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Disney Hippie

PrincessShmoo said:


> Answered on your other thread - but the requirement for the extra options to be available to you are 10 posts, plus you have to be registered on DISboards for at least 24 hours.


Thank You PrincessShmoo


----------



## MWGum

Thanks for this info! I just spent way too long looking for the option to change my photo.


----------



## Solo I Know

Thanks.  If there was a way to make note of this during the registration process, I think it would save some confusion. Just a thought.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Solo I Know said:


> Thanks.  If there was a way to make note of this during the registration process, I think it would save some confusion. Just a thought.


Well, the parameters change all the time.  Mostly to try and stop the spambot producers.


----------



## ChanellF

Does anyone know how to update the little personalized phrases at the bottom? Mine were done years ago and I can't seem to update them.

Nevermind.  I got it.


----------



## thesilas

This was super helpful. I thought I was dumb and didn't know how to change a simple profile pic.


----------



## mel1075

I took a chance on a post and here one is! I spent 30 mins trying to figure out how to do this! And here I thought I had lost my mind    Guess I need to get a little more active..lol


----------



## JavaLikesAgua

I have more than 10 for hours and can't do it yet?


----------



## Amanda Hickerty

This was very helpful as I was trying to send a message to someone as a thank you and was not able to figure it all out or change my profile picture.


----------



## Lefi42

Thanks, does this apply to creating a sig file as well?


----------



## Kaymackey

Thanks! Was wondering the same


----------



## Richelle305

Thank You!


----------



## dburkhart108

Does it also open up signature editing also?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dburkhart108 said:


> Does it also open up signature editing also?


Yes, you can't add a signature until you've got the minimum post # and have been registered for 24 hours.


----------



## ashley4931

Thank you for the information! Not me posting this as an attempt to get to profile picture level lol.


----------



## Mmbl123

I use to have a very active account but then got off all social media for a long time. Thought I’d try DisBoards again and all my prior posts and info is gone. It does say I’ve been a member since 2015, which was actually a second account after losing log in info first time. Anyhow, with no prior posts it won’t let me put photo or do anything other than post. Ridiculous.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mmbl123 said:


> I use to have a very active account but then got off all social media for a long time. Thought I’d try DisBoards again and all my prior posts and info is gone. It does say I’ve been a member since 2015, which was actually a second account after losing log in info first time. Anyhow, with no prior posts it won’t let me put photo or do anything other than post. Ridiculous.


Since you have no post (message) history, you'll have to post 10 times to get the extra perks.

You're up to 7, keep up the good work.


----------

